# New Dump Sites + Marketing = Happiness!



## maxburton (Mar 26, 2007)

I posted ads on Craig's List (craigslist.org) saying that I'm looking for places to "recycle my wood waste" (that is, dump off loads of wood and chips). I got dozens of responses. I used Google Earth to plot them all (you could use a map too, I guess) and now when I have a job I can see who's close and dump the crap off in their driveway. They're happy, I'm happy, it's a beautiful thing! Also, in every confirmation email I advertise my company and give the web site. Try it in your area!


----------



## John464 (Mar 26, 2007)

good idea! thanks for sharing


----------



## jerseywild (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I will give it a try.


----------



## Fordman99 (Apr 8, 2007)

*I'll take it!!*

I have access to a good size property,(200 acres) here in south central PA. if any of you folks are looking for a "dump" site.Please no soda bottles,household trash,Burger King bags and the like.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Apr 12, 2007)

i gotta admit, even with all the controversy over craiglist... it sure has its benifits. 

the FIRST time i posted on there, just a simple " tree removal / trimming / stump removal" ad + location i got a email within 12 hours for a removal- 25' ash tree, 15 minutes from my house, for $200

not bad for FREE advertising


----------

